# Camelbak cleaner



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

My sons camelback hose was nasty so I I figured out a way to clean and sterilize it from my go bag. Step one. Rifle cleaning rod and eyelet, step 2. Alcohol pad or bore patch soaked in alcohol. Push it through, duh. Rinse. Can't believe this took me this long to figure out

Can


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Good idea if you're into water packs...a good rinse afterwards and good to go. You could also periodically use vinegar and water (acidic...low pH) or baking soda and water (alkaline...high pH) for the entire bag, tube and bite valve.

Personally, I don't like the idea of a water container that can't be easily inspected and thoroughly cleaned, or could be easily punctured if not handled with due care, not to mention the taste it imparts into drinking water. I have a 1 liter botta bag (leather exterior) that I used a few times back in the day, but I haven't even considered using it for an emergency water container just because of the plastic taste. I purchased 4 - 1 liter BPA-free bottles last winter (about $24) with a carabiner on the cap...the water has no taste from the bottle even after several days storage in a hot vehicle. They're easy to inspect and clean with warm, soapy water (or vinegar/baking soda solutions) and a cloth, and I can attach them to virtually any pack-strap, belt loop on my jeans, belt, or just hang them up where I like. I've read that you can heat water in these bottles to pasteurize it when in a pinch if you're careful about your fire, though I have not tried it myself just yet, as I have other metallic containers I can use for that in my pack.

Anyway, keeping your bottles or water packs clean and disinfected is probably overlooked oftentimes, but bacteria can colonize in water, especially if it is not chlorinated or treated with iodine tablets or other forms of bactericides, or if it's tap water filtered with a water filter pitcher (activated carbon removes chlorine).

Happy re-hydrating!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Camelback recommends(other than the cleaning tabs) a weak bleach solution. There was also something else in the recommendations, maybe vinegar/water.


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah. I prefer a 1qt Nalgene bottle myself too but was disgusted to see how nasty a camelbak could get. You can never clean the water tube with just a solution and a coat hanger doesn't quite cut it but that cleaning rod worked great


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I clean the tube like you. Then put it back on fill with water and use purtabs shake pull some water through hose and let sit for half hour. Then rinse and hang with hanger bent to hold it open and let dry.


----------

